# Blu-Ray DVD player for Camping ?



## louisa (May 9, 2015)

I want to buy a "Blu-Ray DVD player", which I can take to camping. But I do not know a good brand. So I searched on Amazon but it makes me confused to choose. Are there any members of this forum could help choose which is best for camping. I can only buy from amazon because I have a "Gift Card" given by my sister


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Stick to the brand names you know like Sony, toshiba or Panasonic. There are many no name brands that won't last and given the rough nature of camping I would pay the extra for a decent one.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why not use a laptop?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you have a USB hookup... I use this one for my HT...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AO1XFM0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## louisa (May 9, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> Stick to the brand names you know like Sony, toshiba or Panasonic. There are many no name brands that won't last and given the rough nature of camping I would pay the extra for a decent one.


maybe Sony or Panasonic


----------



## louisa (May 9, 2015)

I use this amazon search engine 



> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ray+player&rh=i:aps,k:portable+blu-ray+player


but it makes me confused. LOL


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sorry if it's been asked already. How much money is on your gift card? Would you want to spend more than that?


----------



## iamwalter (Sep 3, 2015)

Try this Philips PB9001/37 model!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Seems unusual to me to take movies w/ when enjoying the outdoors, but we all have different pleasures.

These may work:
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_1iwxorvxa5_b


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Optoma used to have an all-in-one DV11 solution that worked really well. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/494453-REG/Optoma_Technology_DV11_Movie_Time_DV11_WVGA.html

might be able to find one used?


----------

